# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Amaneceres y atardeceres

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hace tiempo que quería abrir este hilo, que creo que faltaba en nuestro foro, y que me parece que nos va a dar muchas oportunidades de presentar en el mismo unas bonitas fotos.

Voy a empezar con el atardecer del pasado viernes en el campo (ya sabéis, muy cerca de la presa de Zújar); faltaba poco para la puesta de sol, y tomé estas instantáneas (la primera mirando hacia levante, y las siguientes hacia poniente, donde se estaba "jundiendo" el sol):











Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Luján

Muy buena idea este hilo.

Aporto mi contribución al mismo: El amanecer del 1 de septiembre desde el monasterio de Sant Joan de Penyagolosa.

Aún sigo pensando si FEDE no me habrá puesto un micrófono con GPS en la cámara, porque alucino con que descubriera este sitio en el Qué Será y sin pistas.

----------


## Madrugaor

Pantano de Arenós.
Año 2011.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo que con este hilo, vamos a disfrutar de bellísimas imágenes.
Yo tengo varios por ahí, ya me pondré a buscarlos.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Voy a empezar con el atardecer del pasado viernes en el campo (ya sabéis, muy cerca de la presa de Zújar); faltaba poco para la puesta de sol, y tomé estas instantáneas (la primera mirando hacia levante, y las siguientes hacia poniente, donde se estaba "jundiendo" el sol):


Los terrines, si te hubieses animado a montar un HDR de esa foto, te hubiese quedado de vicio con esas nubes de fondo...  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

F.Lázaro darle para adelante ( dale pa lante ) que a ti te salen muy bien.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, yo algunos atardeceres ya tengo subidos en el embalse de Los Canchales.

Sin duda, la que más me gusta es la que hice el 24 de abril de 2010, más que un atardecer, el cielo parecía estar ardiendo, parecía el Big-Bang a punto de estallar...

Y luego en el hilo de seguimiento de este año hidrológico de dicho embalse, también tengo subidas algunas...




> Los Canchales, 2011/2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]

----------


## Madrugaor

Buenas fotos, amigos.

----------


## Los terrines

Ahora os subo algunas del amanecer del sábado en la zona del embalse de Orellana:

Aquí, al fondo, la sierra de Puebla de Alcocer, con su castillo a la derecha:









Ahora os muestro un viejo chozo:









Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Os dejo dos fotos del atardecer del Sábado, la primera sobre la rambla de Minateda, y la última mirando al pico Donceles

----------

Jonasino (10-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonitas fotos estáis colgando en este tema.
Ha sido una gran idea.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Madrugaor

Nubes tormentosas en la zona del Parque Natural del Montseny.
Foto del año 2011.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os dejo una imagen del atardecer de hoy en Cehegín, con nubes altas. Espero que os guste  :Wink: 





Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buenos, os voy a dejar unas pocas imágenes que he ido encontrando por ahí en el ordenador.
Las primeras son de un atardecer si nubes el sábado en mi pueblo. El resto, son más espectaculares.







Ahora, Atardecer+Arcoiris:









Un atardecer de nubes altas:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y este es el que más me gusta:

----------


## jlois

Bueno, a pesar de que mi conexión hoy no está funcionando todo lo bien que quisiera intentaré aportar mi grano de arena a este magnífico hilo creado por Los Terrines. 
Primero , me gustaría recordaros uno de tantos amaneceres que salpican varios de los temas abiertos por mí, entre ellos el de la presa y el embalse de El Juncal...

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...e-de-El-Juncal.

Dónde fué sublime despertar en aquellos montes, fué uno de aquellos momentos como tantos otros en los que queda bien patente la importancia que tiene el disfrutar de nuestras montañas, de esa tranquilidad, esa calma...



Así mismo, no hace muchos días, y después de una buena tarde de escalada en roca en el Monte Galiñeiro, a poca distancia de Vigo y Bayona... esta fué la caida del atardecer con la linea de costa al fondo...

----------


## perdiguera

Has dicho entre Vigo y Baiona, pero a mí me parece ver el Miño a la izquierda ¿es posible o estoy cegato?

----------


## jlois

> 


Vamos a ver creo que te has hecho un pequeño lío con la geografía galaica, y la culpa es mía y sólo mía por limitarme a decir que es un atardecer desde el Galiñeiro hacia la costa entre Vigo y Baiona ( escribí el nombre de la localidad con y griegajejeje).
Primero al centro de la imagen podemos distinguir  la Punta da Meda y frente a ella la isla Estella de Dentro. Entre esa punta y dirigiéndonos en esta vista hacia la izquierda, básicamente es la Playa América y el Concello de Nigrán.
Segundo el promontorio que en primera instancia podemos intuir y que nos oculta parte de la Playa América, es el Pico do Castelo  ( 407 m. ). Si con estos datos te vas al SigPac o a Iberpix y trazas una línea entre el centro de  la Playa América, el  Pico do Castelo y la prolongas pasando por encima de la parroquia de Vincios, descubrirás el llamado Galiñeiro Norte ( altitudes entre los 660 y los 700 m. ) dónde existe una de las zonas de la escuela de escalada del Monte Galiñeiro. 
Tercero jejeje,  y definitivo. Aunque no aparece en la imagen si continuamos con este cordal hacia el sur, de hecho hay rutas que se pueden realizar de senderismo, llegaremos al muy famoso Parque Natural  Monte Aloia ( 632 m. ) y si continuamos esa marcha imaginaria más al sur, llegaríamos aTuy y al río Miño en su último tramo antes de desembocar en La Guardia con su monte emblemático , el Monte Santa Tecla ( 344 m. ).
Espero que haya quedado clara la ubicación de esta imagen y debo disculparme por no haberla ubicado con la corrección debida para que nadie dude de su emplazamiento jejeje.

----------


## perdiguera

Muchas gracias por la aclaración.

----------


## Madrugaor

Amanecer en la Estación de Moreda.
Después de una noche de insomnio en los asientos del tren o de media vela en litera desde Madrid, el amanecer por las tierras altas del nordeste granadino es muy sugerente. Es de los lugares más frios de la provincia. No son pocos los viajeros que hemos conocido los amaneceres helados y solitarios de la estación ferroviaria de Moreda.
Foto de 2008.

----------


## aberroncho

Estas fotos ya las subí hace casi un año en el tema de fenómenos meteorológicos, pero al abrir este buen tema de amaneceres y atardeceres las voy a volver a poner aquí. Son de Octubre de 2011 y es un amanecer sobre el embalse de Iznájar.











y esta es un amanecer en el pueblo de Cuevas de San Marcos (Málaga) junto a este embalse.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parecen auténticos lienzos.

----------


## Madrugaor

Amanecer de Noviembre en un pueblo del Montseny. Esos espectaculares cumulonimbos auguraban tormenta, más bien tardía porque los temporales o "levantadas" (lluvias que proceden de levante) suelen ocurrir en Cataluña por Septiembre, aunque éste año...
Foto del 2008.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir las fotos que he tomado esta mañana en la Serena. Están tomadas en raw, y simplemente las he subido a picasa (tal y como salieron de la cámara), que las pasó a jpg sin ningún procesado (creo):



















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Preciosas, los terrines.
Lo dices por lo que se espera supongo.

----------


## Los terrines

> Preciosas, los terrines.
> Lo dices por lo que se espera supongo.


No, perdiguera, la verdad es que normalmente le doy un pequeño procesado a las fotos en DPP (subo algo el contraste y la nitidez, y, si hace falta, levanto las sombras), y luego, a las de fauna sobre todo, las recorto en picasa, y en este caso, me pareció un amanecer muy bonito, y desde que las hice venía pensando en dejarlas tal cual para probar, y así lo he hecho. Lo que sí es cierto es que había pensado en tí, ya que no eres aficionado a los retoques, me alegra que te hayan gustado.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Luján

Digo yo que algún toque le habrá hecho, por lo menos incrustarle un espacio de color o un perfil.

Hablando de gestión del color, a ver si tengo un rato y cuelgo unas cosas que he visto sobre este tema.

----------


## Madrugaor

Crepúsculo en la Pobla d´Arenós.
Era una tarde tormentosa de verano y el nubarrón de la derecha pronto cubrió el cielo y nos trajo por la noche un refrescante chaparrón. Foto del 2011.

----------


## sergi1907

Recupero para este hilo esta foto del año pasado del atardecer después de una tormenta en el embalse de Flix

----------


## ceheginero joven

Queda demostrado que no hace falta para nada ningún tipo de retoque para conseguir tomas expectaculares... Muy buenas los Terrines

EDIT: Me gustan también la de Madrugaor y Sergi

----------


## Madrugaor

Gracias Ceheginero. Buenos paisajes por tu tierra.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Así ha sido el amanecer de hoy, con estas nubes onduladas:



Saludos

----------


## ceheginero joven

Aprovecho en este otro mensaje para poneros unas fotografías del Atardecer de hoy en Cehegín 

En cuanto he visto así el cielo, me ha dado la impresión de que podíamos tener candilazo y así ha sido:







Ya tomaba color el asunto  :Big Grin: 





Mirando al lado contrario:





Y termino el reportaje con esta:



Comentar que las he subido nada mas acabar el atardecer, y por supuesto, no llevan nada de retoque, como le gusta a Perdiguera  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Aprovecho en este otro mensaje para poneros unas fotografías del Atardecer de hoy en Cehegín 
> 
> En cuanto he visto así el cielo, me ha dado la impresión de que podíamos tener candilazo y así ha sido:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aquí el atardecer ha sido prácticamente igual, el cielo no estaba tan rojo como en Cehegín. No tengo fotos, pero con las de Juanjo nos podemos hacer una idea.

----------


## Madrugaor

Crepúsculo sobre la Sierra de Collserola con la Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón en la cumbre y el Parque de Atracciones del Tibidabo.
Barcelona.
Año 2008.
Si alguno quereis datos exif, o sea, cómo se hicieron mis fotos os los envio por privado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo un atardecer desde Sevilla, de hace un par de semanas o por ahí:

----------


## jlois

Pues eso... que os muestro este amanecer del pasado viernes a mi llegada al trabajo a eso de las siete menos quince de la mañana...



Si volvemos atrás en el tiempo... desde esta misma posición había tomado esta otra imagen para el hilo creado para entender las nubes...





http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...%B3ximas-horas

----------


## Madrugaor

Hermoso espacio vacío, amigo. Dan ganas de irse para allá.
Espectaculares imágenes.

----------


## perdiguera

No está vacío sino lleno de tranquilidad y soledad
Sitios así nunca están vacíos.

----------


## jlois

Como bien cita el amigo Perdiguera es un lugar lleno de tranquilidad y la soledad de un páramo que hay justo al lado del Polígono Industrial de esta zona... un poco al sur de Lugo, jejeje. Desde ese punto dónde se ha tomado la imagen, en línea recta hay poco más de cuatro kilómetros hasta el cauce del río Miño que forma el encañonamiento del mismo a la altura de Belesar pueblo, en plena Ribeira Sacra. Si continuamos esa línea unos veinticuatro kilómetros más, hallaremos el cauce del río Cabe que conforma el Valle de Lemos y si buscamos entre esas cimas al fondo de la imagen podremos descubrir entre otras cimas la del Monte Pía Páxaro ( 1610 m. ) en el cordal montañoso del Caurel.
Ese es el trasfondo que oculta esta imagen tan... a primera vista, tan plana.

----------


## perdiguera

> Pues eso... que os muestro este amanecer del pasado viernes a mi llegada al trabajo a eso de las siete menos quince de la mañana...
> 
> 
> 
> Si volvemos atrás en el tiempo...


Hola a todos y especialmente a jlois
Como podéis ver no he puesto el famoso thanks a esta foto de jlois.
Llevo horas pensando cómo responder para que nadie se me enfade y ahora me he decidido.
La foto es preciosa, pero el mensaje tiene un fallo.
Quizá debería dejarlo para el qué será.
Aunque lo dejo al criterio del autor.
Cuando lo resuelva de una manera u otra el autor entonces le daré las thanks que corresponden.
Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

No se escapa una en el foro, jejeje…
Pues es verdad, no me había percatado del craso error en el que había inferido al colocar esa hora del orto que en nada se acerca a la que realmente tenía que haber sido.
La explicación que puedo dar para justificar dicho error es que esta humilde persona que aquí escribe ( a veces con poco fortuna como es el caso, jejeje ) tiene por “mala” costumbre acudir al centro de trabajo a esa hora en la que etiqueté ese amanecer .  Lo hice de forma automática y refleja, sin darme cuenta que el día en cuestión había cambiado ese horario de entrada, acudiendo una hora después de a  la que normalmente tengo que acudir y de ahí el malentendido.
Por todo ello, es de sabios rectificar y en este caso no puedo por menos que retractarme en ese horario  y cambiarlo por las ocho de la mañana aproximadamente.

http://www.fomento.gob.es/salidapues.../Lugo-2012.txt

----------


## REEGE

Yo pensaba que Perdiguera iba por eso de las *siete menos quince*...jejeje
Vamos a lo que vamos... la foto:
IMPRESIONANTE!!!

----------


## perdiguera

Una vez que jlois ha respondido comentaré cómo me di cuenta.
Habitualmente me levanto cada día a las 7 de la mañana y desde hace tiempo es oscuro, vamos que el orto no se ha producido aún; por eso sabía que la hora que había puesto jlois en su mensaje no era cierta ya que Galicia está más o menos a una hora solar de retraso con respecto a Cataluña.



> Yo pensaba que Perdiguera iba por eso de las *siete menos quince*...jejeje
> Vamos a lo que vamos... la foto:
> IMPRESIONANTE!!!


Si te refieres REEGE a la manera de decir la hora, la verdad es que suena un poco extraño eso de decir las siete menos quince en lugar de las siete menos cuarto. Pero en el pueblo de mi mujer hubiesen dicho "tres cuartos para las siete" para referirse a la misma hora.

----------


## Madrugaor

Ni Sherlock Holmes hubiera hecho una deducción más certera.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahí van un par de ellas que tomé días atrás.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Estos días de nubes, nos están dejando buenas oportunidades...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Os dejo una versión editada de la fotografía del atardecer en el embalse del Argos. 




Saludos

----------


## Madrugaor

Espectacular. Parece editada en HDR.

----------


## perdiguera

Estas tres corresponden a una puesta de sol desde la ventanilla del avión entre Palma y Barcelona.







Estan tomadas con móvil y evidentemente a través de una serie de cristales no muy limpios.

----------


## Madrugaor

La Sierra de Collserola desde la comarca del Vallés Oriental en la provincia de Barcelona. Ésta ciudad se encuentra justo al otro lado de ese monte distante unos 30 km en línea recta desde el lugar donde se hizo la foto.
12 de Enero del 2009.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya foto guapa, Madrugador.

Os voy a dejar unas fotos del anochecer de este jueves. Cada vez que hay nubes altas, el cielo nos regala estas vistas:

----------


## Madrugaor

Bonito el bosque de antenas a contraluz.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bonito el bosque de antenas a contraluz.


Yo creo que no veré el día que vea el horizonte sin ellas.
Para mí no existen y las ignoro, la costumbre...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahí pones un medidor de campo y se tiene que volver loco  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bonitas fotos Embalses al 100%

Ahora os dejo unas que he tomado yo hoy. No son gran cosa, pero espero que os gusten:






Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Te pilló un poco tarde Juanjo jeje, un rato antes y te hubieran quedado de cine  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Te pilló un poco tarde Juanjo jeje, un rato antes y te hubieran quedado de cine


Mas bien, me pilló un poco pronto, un rato después se puso rojizo, pero ya estaba en casa y no pude hacer la foto.

Saludos

----------


## jlois

Aquí os coloco el amanecer del pasado viernes... esta vez ya el Sol estaba bastante por encima del horizonte y la hora de dicho evento, jejeje... pues las nueve menos unos minutos. No recuerdo ahora muy bien si este tipo de fotos se debían evitar por la sobreexposición de las mismas... pero me ha parecido curioso el efecto final.

También se puede llegar a apreciar esas nieblas de baja altura que cubren tanto el valle del río Miño como el valle del río Cabe. Es algo genial, salir de casa, tomar la carretera que cruza el río Miño todo cubierto por esas densas nieblas matutinas, ir ascendiendo poco a poco y de repente despejarse totalmente, dejando atrás ese mar de niebla...



Por cierto, ese viernes fué un día caluroso, como si se tratase de una jornada típica veraniega... jejeje.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Atardecer de hace unos minutos:

----------


## Madrugaor

Amanecer del Dia del Pilar.

----------


## sergi1907

Una foto preciosa.

Esa debe de ser la tormenta que está descargando cerca del mar.

----------


## Madrugaor

Buenos Días, Sergi. Éstas nubes estaban hace una hora encima de Sant Celoni y de Llinars del Vallés, provincia de Barcelona. Se las veia aproximarse desde Levante, que es precisamente desde donde viene la lluvia a la subcomarca del Bajo Montseny.

----------


## soste

Os subo una imagen del atardecer tempestuoso del pasado miércoles, a las siete de la tarde aproximadamente. Hice la foto desde la pequeña colina donde está ubicada la ermita de Sant Sebastià, en el bello pueblecito leridano de Maials. Me gustó el contraste entre las sedientas y polvorientas tierras de secano, con sus almendros y olivos, con ese cielo amenazador, que sólo unos minutos después nos obligó a plegar los bártulos. La zona donde vi más oscura la tormenta correspondía al embalse de Mequinenza... 


DSC_0117 por sostingut, en Flickr

----------


## ceheginero joven

Magnificas fotografías las de Madrugaor!!! Soste, la tuya me ha encantado.

Ahora os dejo yo un par de fotos de esta tarde desde mi huerta. Espero que os gusten.

La primera de las lenticulares del atardecer de hoy:



Y en esta, si os fijais bien, en la mitad superior de la foto, algunas zonas de las nubes son de color violeta:



Ya pondré mas, desde luego, está teniendo muchísimo éxito este hilo, y la calidad de las fotos inmejorable.

Saludos cordiales

----------


## embalses al 100%

Magníficas imagenes, Madrugador, Soste y ceheginero.
Auténticos cuadros todas  :Smile: 
Gracias por compartirlas. Este hilo se va a convertir en otro imprescindible como "Fenómenos Meteorológicos", o el "¿Qué será...?".

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Os dejo una mas de el atardecer de ayer (12-10-2012). Esta está en HDR




Saludos

----------


## Madrugaor

Dificil foto, ceheginero.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Amanecer rojo de Hoy mirando a la sierra de Hellín

----------


## embalses al 100%

El amanecer esta mañana desde mi campo. Nos ha deleitado el cielo con estas vistas. Las primeras 4 son de las 08:30 y las dos últimas, de las 09:00 :

----------


## ceheginero joven

De cine ese amanecer Embalses al 100% . Por aquí hemos tenido un buen atardecer, pero estaba con otra cosa y no he podido hacer fotos.

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias ceheginero. Estos días con las nubes que hay todos los días tenemos un buen amanecer y/o atardecer.

----------


## perdiguera

El amanecer del viernes 12 desde el balcón de casa en Enguera

----------


## Madrugaor

Amanecer del Dia del Pilar en Sant Celoni.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches a todos. Os dejo una serie de imágenes del atardecer del pasado viernes 12-10-12. Unas retocadas y otras sin retocas, creo que al verlas las distinguiréis.

Espero que os gusten:




















Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Eso es todo. Espero que os haya gustado. 

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Son muy buenas, pero en mi opinión, en algunas te has pasado un poco con el HDR  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## soste

Son muy bonitas las fotos que vais subiendo  :Smile:  ...

Siguiendo con los atardeceres, os subo dos:

El primero es de mi ciudad, Lleida, desde el parque del Camps Elisis hace un par de semanas. El sol del otoño suele regalar imágenes como esta si estás en el lugar adecuado en el momento adecuado...


DSC_0290 por sostingut, en Flickr


La segunda es de Navarra, del bellísimo y pintoresco pueblecito roncalés de Urzainqui. Está hecha a las 21:00 del pasado 7 de junio, tras una tormenta de media tarde... 


DSC_0466_01 por sostingut, en Flickr

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Bellísimas ambas imágenes soste.

La primera, por conocida, me parece extraordinaria, no pensaba que pudiese darse una imágen así ahí.

La segunda muy bonita, también extraordinaria por desconocida, aunque para mi gusto le sobran los juegos infantiles ahí y esa barndilla rojiblanca tan llampante.

----------


## Madrugaor

Dos extraordinarias ediciones, previos interesantes encuadres.

----------


## Madrugaor

Atardecer desde Collserola. Es un monte que está al oeste de la ciudad de Barcelona y ésta trepa por sus faldas. En la cumbre está el Parque de Atracciones del Tibidabo. La carretera sigue hacia el Vallés Occidental y a su hermosa ciudad de San Cugat. Todo muy poblado, pero, aún así, la naturaleza nos proporciona éstas vistas.
Verano del 2010

----------


## Pau Gilabert

Interesante hilo. Una pequeña aportacion a este momento idilico y breve de las puestas de sol.

Desde el tejado de mi casa  :Smile: 









Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Amanecer y atardecer de ayer, las dos mirando a la sierra de Hellín:

----------


## REEGE

Menudas fotos las de Ceheginero y Pau... la segunda es impresionante!!
Un hilo que cada día nos sorprende.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pequeña pero autosuficiente  :Smile:  :Big Grin: .
Y vaya cielo más limpio por Hellín...

Yo para mañana espero no poder ver ni el amanecer ni el atardecer porque esté el cielo lleno de nubes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## soste

> Bellísimas ambas imágenes soste.
> 
> La primera, por conocida, me parece extraordinaria, no pensaba que pudiese darse una imágen así ahí.
> 
> La segunda muy bonita, también extraordinaria por desconocida, aunque para mi gusto le sobran los juegos infantiles ahí y esa barndilla rojiblanca tan llampante.


Gracias perdiguera.

La primera también me sorprendió a mi. La mayoría de las veces que salgo a pasear llevo la cámara a cuestas y paso por infinidad de sitios, así que por pura casualidad fue estar en el lugar adecuado, en el momento adecuado y seguramente dentro de los días adecuados del año... 

La segunda fue llegar de hacer ruta y encontrarme el espectáculo. Tenía claro que quería tener la iglesia y las montañas en el encuadre, y no demasiado tiempo si quería capturar ese rayo de sol. Sobran el parque infantil, los dos vehículos del fondo y el quemado de las nubes. La cosa salió como salió...

Saludos.

----------


## soste

> Interesante hilo. Una pequeña aportacion a este momento idilico y breve de las puestas de sol.
> 
> Desde el tejado de mi casa


¿Desde el tejado también afotas?  :EEK!: 

Saludos.

----------


## soste

Hola amigos.

También tengo algunos amaneceres en el archivo...

El primero está capturado desde mi ventana, poquito antes de las 6:30 del día 20 de julio del presente año. Prácticamente es lo primero que hice tras levantarme.


DSC_0529_02 por sostingut, en Flickr

El segundo está capturado en Peralta, Navarra, desde el balconcito de mi habitación de hotel, a poquitos minutos de las 8:00 del pasado 15 de septiembre...


DSC_0096 por sostingut, en Flickr

Saludos.

----------


## Madrugaor

Mucho nivel el tuyo, amigo. Ya te he visto en Flickr.
Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Preciosas imágenes soste.
Ahora os voy a dejar unas imágenes del atardecer de hoy, que ha sido espectacular:

----------


## Pau Gilabert

> ¿Desde el tejado también afotas? 
> 
> Saludos.


Ya ves lo mal que estamos alguno de la "azotea"  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:    :Cool: .

Bromas aparte; desde que arregle el tejado con panel aislante y una trampilla para acceder comodamente a el, es una buena y segura atalaya para sacar fantasticas fotos cuando la naturaleza se pone de gala.



Saludos cordiales.

----------


## soste

> Ya ves lo mal que estamos alguno de la "azotea"    .
> 
> Bromas aparte; desde que arregle el tejado con panel aislante y una trampilla para acceder comodamente a el, es una buena y segura atalaya para sacar fantasticas fotos cuando la naturaleza se pone de gala.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


WOW  :EEK!: 


 ¡¡¡¡ Pues bendita sea tu azotea !!!! ja, ja, ja...  :Big Grin: 

Saludos.

----------


## sergi1907

Una foto que hice el año pasado en el embalse de Susqueda



Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Madrugaor

Atardecer sobre Llinars del Vallés. (Barcelona).
Año 2010.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo unas fotos del oscurecer del pasado lunes, desde las Setas de Sevilla, con las obras de ese rascacielos de la discordia.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches. Espectaculares fotografías Embalses al 100%.

Os dejo unas cuantas que tome ayer sábado cerca del río Argos, por Cehegín. Unas van retocadas y otras sin retocar. Espero que os gusten:






















Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Subo algunas fotos del amanecer del pasado domingo en Badajoz, junto al río Guadiana, tomadas desde la margen derecha, mirando hacia la zona de la alcazaba, el museo arqueológico, y la torre de espantaperros:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches. Os dejo el final del primer día de Noviembre. La he tomado esta tarde en la Vía Verde, llegando a  Caravaca:



Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Preciosa la foto Ceheginero, que refleja perfectamente los colores que ahora mismo nos acompañan por nuestros campos!!
Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Peazo afoto ceheginero  :Wink: .
De verdad, me encanta  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

La virgen, pedazo fotos estáis poniendo aquí...  :EEK!: 

Aquí dejo un par de ellas que hice en el embalse de Los Canchales. En medio del atardecer, me salió esto sobre le horizonte...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches a todos. Os dejo una imagen del Atardecer del fin de Semana pasado, ire preparando mas...



Saludos

----------


## pedro_montoro

Os dejo aquí una fotografía de un Amanecer en el Pantano del Arenoso de Montoro. Espero que sea de vuestro agrado

----------


## REEGE

Preciosa esa panorámica!!

----------


## ceheginero joven

Otra mas del atardecer del fin de Semana pasado:


Cehegín por JuanjoCehegin, en Flickr

Saludos

----------


## jlois

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...eat=directlink

Aprovechando nuestra visita al Mirador de Cotarro II en el Cañón del Sil en su margen derecha, justo antes de abandonar este fantástico lugar, esa era la imagen de los cielos en un atardecer acompañado de rachas de viento y lluvia.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...OQUEIRI%C3%91O.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estas me las acabo de encontrar por ahí. Son de hace un año o dos, y no tiene mucha calidad.

----------


## Luján

> Estas me las acabo de encontrar por ahí. Son de hace un año o dos, y no tiene mucha calidad.[...]


Al menos podrás identificar el lugar, ¿no?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Al menos podrás identificar el lugar, ¿no?


A bueno, sí, se me olvidó.
Están hechas desde mi campo, mirando hacia el Oeste(evidentemente), hacia la Campiña del Guadalquivir, sobre la frontera entre Sevilla y Córdoba.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Parece Saturno  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Oa subo una del amanecer del pasado sábado, con el Nuevo Vivero al fondo:



Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Pau Gilabert

Atardecer desde un parque eolico. Cerca del pueblecito de Beltall; por la carretera que va de Tarrega a Montblanc.

Camara : Nikon D300

Fecha de disparo 30-09-2012  Hora : 19:15   Lente : Nikkor 14-24  F/2,8G



Fecha de disparo 30-09-2012  Hora : 19:25     Lente : Nikkor 14-24  F/2,8G



Fecha de disparo 30-09-2012  Hora : 19:36   Lente : Nikkor 24-70  F/2,8G



Fecha de disparo 30-09-2012  Hora : 19:40   Lente : Nikkor 24-70  F/2,8G



Fecha de disparo 30-09-2012  Hora : 19:47   Lente : Nikkor 24-70  F/2,8G



Saludos cordiales.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches. Os dejo una fotografía del atardecer de hoy fotografíado desde la Peña Rubia de Cehegín, volviendo de visitar el lago que mencionaba en "Las fuentes del Noroeste de Murcia"



Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Acabo de verla por Twitter. Preciosa  :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches. Os dejo unas fotografías del Atardecer del día 25, cuando volvía de visitar el lago que ya mencioné antes. Espero que os gusten:













Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os voy a dejar las imágenes del atardecer de ayer.
Una tormentilla se acercaba por el norte, mientras que la la SW estaba completamente despejada, formandose un magnifico arco iris, que se pudo observar desde toda la ciudad.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir unas fotos de los atardeceres del miércoles y el jueves en la Serena.

Primero las del pasado miércoles, ya era casi de noche:





Y ahora, las del jueves:









Y la última, desde el mismo sitio, pero mirando al sur, hacia el embalse de Zújar, también el jueves:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Una del día 29 de noviembre, desde el castillo de Olérdola, ya era casi de noche.



¿Verdad que esos cables estorban? A pesar de lo que le gustan a F. Lázaro.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo las fotos del atardecer del Miércoles, mientras nos dirigíamos a mi pueblo. Las hice desde el coche.









Y ahora, unas de el amanecer del Jueves, desde el campo, con vistas a toda la campiña sevillana y cordobesa.



Había algunas nieblas...

----------


## willi

Atardecer de hoy al lado del rio azuer por la autovía A-43.

----------


## perdiguera

Unas imágenes del avión de ayer por la tarde, cuando volvía de Mallorca.

----------


## REEGE

Geniales esas fotos Perdiguera, parecen tomadas desde un mar de algodón...
Tremendo éste tema de amaneceres y atardeceres donde os estáis superando con las fotos.
Todas válidas para colocar como fondo de escritorio!!

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Dejo unas imágenes del amanecer del día 10 de este mes, con ese candillazo de amanecer rojo en Hellín.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Qué barbaridad de fotos perdiguera  :EEK!: 
Y precisos ese cielo enrojecido de Miguel Angel.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas que hice el pasado domingo al amanecer muy cerca del embalse de Zújar:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches. Os dejo unas imágenes del atardecer de hoy. Podría haber sacado otra toma en la que se veían unas lenticulares bastante anaranjadas, pero no pude, por que iba bajando por una carretera en bici, y, la verdad, es mas importante la vida que una foto. Aparte de eso, solo llevaba el movil, por lo que las fotos no son muy buenas. Espero que os gusten de todas formas:













Con permiso de un amigo, os dejo esta foto suya. El nombre del autor es David Espin:



Saludos

----------


## acros

ahí va una desde mi casa en agosto del año pasado

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Pues volvemos a impresionarnos con los atardeceres espectaculares que tenemos estos días. Os dejo unas cuantas imagenes del Atardecer de hoy. Espero que os gusten. Hoy son con mi vieja compañera, la vieja Sony de hace 10 años, hoy se ha portado bien jeje. Van sin edición, aunque no lo parezca en algunas, creo que estas quedan así mejor:











Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

La segunda es preciosa... preciosa.

----------


## REEGE

Yo estoy con Perdiguera y le añadiría la tercera!!!! La verdad es que uno ya sólo ve los aterdeceres por el foro... Menos mal que ésta semana estoy de tardes y podré verlos!! Ya sabéis vosotros eso de las obligaciones...jejeje

----------


## sergi1907

He encontrado en el ordenador estas fotos de un atardecer en el embalse de Ribarroja, creo que son de este verano.







Un saludo

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os dejo esta foto que he tomado esta tarde con la cámara de fotos nueva que tengo, la EOS 650D. Con ella, quiero aprovechar para FELICITAROS A TODOS LA NAVIDAD Y DESEAROS QUE EL PROXIMO AÑO SEA MUY BUENO, TANTO PARA NOSOTROS COMO PARA LAS RESERVAS HIDRICAS. 

¡FELICES FIESTAS!



Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Menudo bicho que te ha traido Papa Noel... jejeje
Menudas fotos nos esperan. Un saludo e igualmente Ceheginero Joven.

----------


## Pau Gilabert

Hola compañeros.

Felicidades por la nueva camara, ceheginero; a disfrutarla  :Stick Out Tongue: .. La foto fantastica; se nota que le tenias ganas a una camara reflex  :Big Grin: .


Os coloco un par de l'Estany d'Ibars, desecado en el año 1951, fue recuperado y comenzo a llenarse otra vez en el 2005.






FELICES FIESTAS

  .........  

Saludos cordiales

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos de hoy en la playa de La Pineda, en Vilaseca sobre las siete de la tarde





Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bonita foto, mar, playa, la Luna y Júpiter  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os voy a dejar un par de atardeceres.
El primero, es desde lo alto del Gol Norte del estadio Benito Villamarín, el pasado 22 de Diciembre, con el puente del V Centenario de fondo:





Y este segundo, desde mi pueblo, La Puebla de los Infantes, desde cerca de la gasolinera.







Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches!!!

Os dejo unas cuantas fotografías del Atardecer de hoy capturado desde la Vía Verde, entre Cehegín y Caravaca. El primero que capturo este 2013, espero que os guste:


















Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Hola Ceheginero!!
La primera y última... sensacionales, gracias por enseñarnos esas postales de tu zona.

----------


## perdiguera

Diez imágenes de hoy mismo: 

El nacimiento del sol desde la playa de Gavà

----------


## perdiguera

Y dos de la luna que lo acompañaba:

Una entera 


Y un recorte

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora un precioso amanecer que me regalaron ayer. Un cielo despejado, y nieblas alrededor.

Viendo al Sol nacer...

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os pongo unas imágenes del atardecer del pasado viernes, las dos primeras mirando a poniente, y las otras dos al sur, hacia el embalse de Zújar:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy me he ido al mismo sitio del otro día a ver amanecer, pero no he podido estar todo el tiempo hasta que saliese el sol.
En el camino, cuando estaba pensando que había sido una lástima, ha visto un hueco y me he parado.
De las dos paradas he seleccionado estas fotos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas imágenes del atardecer del pasado viernes en la Serena:











Y una mirando al sur (embalse de Zújar):



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos!!!

Os dejo unas cuantas fotografías del día 12, al atardecer. Tomadas desde el antiguo lago que había cerca de la Peña Rubia de Cehegín (Ya se ha secado), y desde la orilla del río Argos, respectivamente:














Un Saludo Cordial

----------


## perdiguera

Comparación de amaneceres.

Desde la misma posición he tomado fotos del amanecer en la playa de Gavà y a la misma hora.

Aquí van unas comparativas de cómo amanece de distinta forma cada día. Quizá por ello sean tan bonitos.

En primer lugar una foto tomada el pasado día 7 a las 8:17 (el reloj de la cámara está 55 minutos adelantado)  hora oficial.





Desde el mismo sitio otra tomada el día 14 donde la tormenta no dejaba ver amanecer, también a las 8:17 hora oficial.




La siguiente es de hoy día 15 a la misma hora oficial y desde el mismo sitio.




Por último la siguiente también es de hoy pero tomada a las 8:09 hora oficial, que calculo es la misma hora solar que la del día 7, y también desde el mismo sitio.




Hay que ver lo que hace tener poco trabajo.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelentes fotografías, la tercera es una maravilla.

----------


## perdiguera

Unas imágenes del amanecer de hoy

----------


## willi

Atardecer en el embalse de la cabezuela.
Las fotos son de ayer.

----------


## ceheginero joven

El atardecer de hoy, con lenticulares:



Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os pongo unas fotos del amanecer de hoy:







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de la tarde del pasado sábado:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

La segunda parece que se te vaya a caer el cielo encima.
Fantásticas fotos.

----------


## willi

Atardecer de ayer, en las tablas de daimiel.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas fotos Willi, la verdad es que invitan a volver a visitarlas...jejeje
Muchas gracias por las mismas y por la buena aportación en el hilo del Acuífero.

----------


## perdiguera

En la primera parece que son tordos, no sabía que hubiese tantos por ahí.
Preciosa puesta willi.

----------


## sergi1907

El atardecer de hoy en Flix





Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os pongo algunas imágenes del amanecer de esta mañana; en algunas de ellas podéis ver al fondo la presa de la Serena (en la segunda, aún con las luces encendidas):

----------


## acros

El día 26 de Enero desde el embalse de Cornalvo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo dos del anochecer del pasado sábado:





Un saludo cordial.

----------


## perdiguera

Da gusto ver esas puestas de sol en un paisaje tan limpio.
Grandes fotos los terrines, gracias por ponerlas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Unas nubes iluminadas por los últimos ratos de sol...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os dejo unas cuantas imágenes del atardecer que hemos tenido hoy en Cehegín, con nubes medias. Espero que os gusten:























Un cordial saludo a todos

----------


## REEGE

El atardecer en el Fresnedas...
Las fotos de Ceheginero preciosas!!

----------


## Los terrines

Fantásticas las imágenes de Juanjo y Raúl.

Ahora os voy a subir unas del pasado domingo; primero una secuencia del amanecer, y después otras dos un poco más tarde donde se ven los reflejos del sol a primera hora en el embalse de Zújar:





















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os voy a poner unas cuantas fotografías del atardecer de ayer, desde mi huerta. Espero que os gusten:





















Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Continuo con las fotografías:





















Eso es todo. 

Un cordial saludo a todos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Dos del atardecer del pasado viernes:





Y éstas dos, del amanecer del sábado:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

La primera foto sensacional. Muchas gracias por la calidad que le das al foro.

----------


## 74daijiro74

Atardecer en Molina de Segura, hace un par de días:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Atardecer ayer desde el Barrio de la Estación de Hellín:

----------


## Luján

> Atardecer ayer desde el Barrio de la Estación de Hellín:


No se ve.

Tienes que hacerla pública.

----------


## sergi1907

Una foto del embalse de Flix esta tarde



Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Preciosa, sergi.

----------


## perdiguera

Hermosa, muy hermosa.
Gracias Sergi1907.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Buenos días, os dejo una foto del atardecer espectacular el pasado jueves 28 de Marzo en Hellín (Albacete)

----------


## ceheginero joven

Atardecer hace un ratito en Cehegín. Luego pongo un reportaje mas completo. Espero que os guste.



Saludos

----------


## santy

Bueno, yo tenía estas por ahí guardadas.
las voy a titular "Amanece en el valle del Cabriel". A ver si os gustan.

Cuerdas.



Niebla en el hondo del valle



Niebla y escarcha.



El primer rayo del día. La nube que se ve, es la central de Cofrentes.



las fotos están hechas en la bajada hacia la aldea de Los Carceles.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## santy

Y esta también.

Anochece en Alcalá del Jucar.



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Santy, si hubieras guardado alguna de estas imágenes para el concurso, habrías tenido al menos un voto. El mío.

----------


## santy

> Santy, si hubieras guardado alguna de estas imágenes para el concurso, habrías tenido al menos un voto. El mío.


Bueno, para que veáis que no soy ambicioso jejeje, lo malo es que si quiero poner alguna, tendré que esmerarme.

----------


## REEGE

> Y esta también.
> 
> Anochece en Alcalá del Jucar.
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


Santy, esta foto chulísima... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

> Santy, si hubieras guardado alguna de estas imágenes para el concurso, habrías tenido al menos un voto. El mío.


Me parece que siendo todas ellas muy hermosas no cumplirían las bases.




> Bueno, para que veáis que no soy ambicioso jejeje, lo malo es que si quiero poner alguna, tendré que esmerarme.


Ahora tienes una nueva oportunidad, tu y todos los demás, en poner dos fotos para nosotros.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo dos del pasado domingo:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## santy

> Me parece que siendo todas ellas muy hermosas no cumplirían las bases.
> 
> 
> Ahora tienes una nueva oportunidad, tu y todos los demás, en poner dos fotos para nosotros.



Bueno vale, pero que conste que la de la niebla casi casi, que también es agua jejeje

Tendré que buscar alguna que me guste, y cumpla las normas.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas tardes. A partir de este lunes ya tendre mas tiempo para dedicaros, pero de momento estoy algo liado, la semana pasada termine examenes, pero esta semana, el viernes de excursion a Valencia, el Sabado doy concierto (y durante esta semana estoy ocupado por los ensayos), y para rematar, el domingo ruta de senderismo por el Calar de la Sima. 

Bien, pues aprovecho este rato libre para poneros esta fotografía del atardecer del día 17 de junio. Espero que os guste:



Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Muy bonita, aunque quizás demasiado roja.

----------


## HUESITO

Me gusta este tema, aunque se hace de noche y amanece muy rapido....y al menda le gusta descansar por lo menos 7 horitas.. :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Atardecer de ayer sobre el Ebro


Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hoy en el embalse de Canchales

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que guapo Federico. Chulísimo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Esta mañana, en la Serena, el amanecer ha sido precioso, y un rato después comenzó a llover; me dió tiempo a hacer algunas fotos:











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me encanta la primera foto Los terrines.

La verdad que desde el campo, con el reflejo sobre el Zújar y La Serena de fondo, en días de cielo nublado, se tienen que sacar unas tomas que quiten el hipo  :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Muy buenas las últimas fotos que he visto en este tema.

Os dejo algunas que hice el Domingo al atardecer. Espero que os gusten:









Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Preciosa, con esto de los cielos despejados en verano hace ya mucho tiempo que no veo atardeceres espectaculares, como este.
Muchas gracias  :Smile:

----------


## ivan-almeria

Atardecer en La Loteta

----------


## perdiguera

Guapa, muy guapa; me recuerda los atardeceres que vi en África.
Gracias ivan-almería.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Precioso  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fantásticas tomas Iván, muchas gracias  :Smile: 




> Guapa, muy guapa; me recuerda los atardeceres que vi en África.


Eso es algo que me gustaría de ver algún día. Sobre todo en los desiertos y estepas africanas, con el polvo, tienen que darse unos atardeceres espectaculares.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues de verdad son preciosos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos dekl am anecer del pasado 11 de agosto en la orilla del embalse de Zújar:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas imágenes del atardecer del pasado viernes en la Serena:









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Impactante. Por no poner una barbaridad.
Me encanta.

----------


## Luján

Esta fue la puesta de Sol del 21, miércoles, desde cerca de Sagunto.

----------


## perdiguera

No la veo desde ningún dispositivo.

----------


## Luján

Pues es raro. Yo la veo bien. Prueba con el enlace directo de Youtube: http://youtu.be/W01sejlu_kA

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora lo entiendo, ni el IPad ni la Black Berry reconocen algunos vídeos de Youtube y por eso no los veía.
Me pensaba que era una foto no un vídeo.
De todas maneras espectacular esa composición fotográfica.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo algunas fotos del amanecer de ayer domingo en el embalse de Zújar:

















En esta se ve al fondo el castillo de Puebla de Alcocer:



Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Espectacular, realmente espectacular. Las aguas del Zújar en los amaneceres deben dar un juego tremendo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo unas imágenes del atardecer desde el José Torán...











Y estas de camino a Sevilla, desde el coche...





Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Un par de fotos del amanecer de hoy en el Guadiana a su paso por Badajoz, en la zona del azud de la pesquera:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## jlois

Os tengo muy abandonados y me estoy perdiendo unas imágenes fantásticas y dignas de la mayor admiración. Simplemente geniales.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo un par de instantáneas que hice esta mañana:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya pedazo de fotos, que haces, Los terrines. Espectaculares todas  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Os subo un par de instantáneas que hice esta mañana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un cordial saludo.


Para hacerlas ¿te has tirado al suelo?
Impresionantes....

----------


## Los terrines

No, perdiguera, las hice de pie; estaba en la orilla izquierda del Guadiana, en Badajoz, y la parte oscura que se ve en primer término es una especie de talud, que está casi negro por el contra luz.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Para hacerlas ¿te has tirado al suelo?*
> Impresionantes....


Jaja, eso mismo he pensado yo también, digo lo mismo había algún pajarraco por allí y lo estaba esperando en el suelo  :Confused:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas bnoches.

Atardecer del pasado viernes en la Serena:

















Un saludo cordial.

----------


## perdiguera

Ayer, a la vuelta de un viaje a Madrid, desde el AVE, pude hacer unas imágenes de la puesta de sol desde el asiento. 
Realmente estas son las cuatro mejores que tomé, con la cámara compacta, pues es muy difícil, a la velocidad que va el bicho, poder enfocar nada, además de la luz interior del vagón que se refleja en el cristal.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Normalmente las fotos que subo en este hilo son de la Serena, pero este fin de semana estoy en Badajoz, y estas tres las he hecho hace unos minutos desde la terraza de casa:







Aunque no podamos verlo, al fondo "debe de estar" el Atlántico.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os dejo aquí 3 fotografías del atardecer que tuvimos ayer, cuando se fueron deshaciendo las nubes altas que tuvimos todo el dia.

La primera esta hecha desde el Carrascalejo (Bullas)



Esta cerca de la sierra de Burete:



Y esta desde la Rambla de Burete



Un saludo

----------


## Los terrines

Atardecer de anteayer, viernes, en la Serena:





Y aquí, la presa de la Serena, una hora antes de la puesta de sol:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Hoy toca un amanecere: el del pasado sábado en la Serena:

















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-dic-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Dos imágenes de la luna del sábado en la playa de Los Nietos.
Hora de la toma 19:50

Las pongo aquí pues la luz que se ve es reflejo de la puesta de sol.

La zona negra entre las dos zonas con puntitos de la iluminación urbana de La Manga se corresponde con la silueta de la isla del Ciervo. En su centro, abajo, comienza el reflejo en el agua del mar Menor.













Las imágenes están tomadas con la cámara compacta de 4 megas. 
¡Lástima de no haber tenido otra mejor! Habíamos unas cuantas personas haciendo las fotos.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-dic-2013),sergi1907 (12-dic-2013)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esa misma tarde del Viernes, ya al final, nos ofreció otra estampa espectacular, y fue este pedazo de atardecer, tomado ya desde el interior del poblado.









Conforme pasaban los minutos, se ponía mejor...






Y se fue el Sol... y se acabó...  :Frown:

----------

eldelassetas (04-nov-2013),F. Lázaro (23-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (03-nov-2013),Los terrines (03-nov-2013),perdiguera (21-nov-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Ayer por la tarde, cerca de Lleida ciudad, esta puesta de sol.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-dic-2013),FEDE (23-dic-2013),Los terrines (20-nov-2013)

----------


## willi

Atardecer  junto al rio Azuer.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (12-dic-2013),Los terrines (13-dic-2013),perdiguera (13-dic-2013),sergi1907 (12-dic-2013),suer (12-dic-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Esta mañana he podido hacer unas cuantas imágenes del amanecer en la playa de Gavà, hacía tiempo que no las tomaba, y creo que ha salido un buen día, incluso para los que no nos ha tocado la lotería.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-dic-2013),FEDE (23-dic-2013),Los terrines (23-dic-2013),willi (24-dic-2013)

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches compañeros. Os dejo una imagen del atardecer que he capturado hoy, desde la Peña Rubia, junto a mi pueblo. El atardecer no es gran cosa, pero el paisaje le da su encanto. Espero que os guste...



PD: Enlace para verla a toda resolución: http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3791/1...29dfb516_o.jpg

Saludos

----------

F. Lázaro (06-ene-2014),HUESITO (07-ene-2014),Los terrines (05-ene-2014),perdiguera (05-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Unas imágenes del amanecer de hoy en orden cronológico.

----------

F. Lázaro (07-ene-2014),FEDE (09-ene-2014),HUESITO (07-ene-2014),Los terrines (07-ene-2014),REEGE (11-feb-2015),willi (08-ene-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos del amanecer de hoy, tomadas desde la coronación de la presa de la Serena:











Y una de la presa, con la luz del amanecer:



Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

embalses al 100% (26-ene-2014),F. Lázaro (25-ene-2014),FEDE (10-feb-2015),perdiguera (10-feb-2015),REEGE (11-feb-2015),willi (05-mar-2014)

----------


## willi

Fotos del atardecer de ayer.

----------

FEDE (10-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (05-mar-2014),Los terrines (05-mar-2014),perdiguera (10-feb-2015),REEGE (11-feb-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Atardecer del mes de julio en la playa de Pals





Ocho minutos de diferencia entre una y otra.

----------

aberroncho (10-feb-2015),FEDE (10-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (10-feb-2015),HUESITO (11-feb-2015),Los terrines (10-feb-2015),REEGE (11-feb-2015),willi (11-feb-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

> Atardecer del mes de julio en la playa de Pals
> 
> Archivo Adjunto 14384
> 
> Archivo Adjunto 14385
> 
> Ocho minutos de diferencia entre una y otra.


No se ven los adjuntos.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias, ya los he arreglado, creo.

----------


## quien es quien

> Gracias, ya los he arreglado, creo.


Sí. Ahora sí se ven.


Gracias!

----------


## suer

Atardecer el día de Reyes en la desembocadura del Ebro.

El pasado día de Reyes estuvimos, la familia, paseando por la desembocadura del rio Ebro y nos sorprendió, o nos dejamos sorprender, por la puesta de sol. Aprovechamos la pequeña cámara que le habían traido SSMM a mi hijo pequeño y tomamos unas fotos. 

Saludos.

----------

F. Lázaro (08-ene-2016),HUESITO (09-ene-2016),Jonasino (09-ene-2016),Los terrines (08-ene-2016),perdiguera (08-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016),sergi1907 (08-ene-2016),willi (09-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

¡Que coloridos¡

----------


## willi

Reflejos de atardecer en Zuacorta.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ene-2016),HUESITO (18-ene-2016),Jonasino (18-ene-2016),Los terrines (18-ene-2016),perdiguera (18-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016),suer (18-ene-2016)

----------

